# What to you do?



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

With your poodles food if he or she doesn't finish it? Sometimes Brandon just doesn't finish his breakfast or dinner. Do you toss it in the garbage or save it for their next meal. We spend a lot of $$$ on food which we don't mind but is it ok to save it for the next meal? I just hate wasting it. 
Would love everyone's opinion!!
Thanks 
Susan & Brandon









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cjay (Oct 28, 2013)

We toss our spoo's not eaten food. We give them a hour and down the garbage disposal it goes. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I toss it. I stand in the kitchen while they eat or fat Pablo will steal everyone else's food. Misha is a slow eater, Pablo is usually finished before Misha takes her second bite. If they walk away from their food, I pick it up and the meal is over. I think I am a hard nose because I am trying to watch an autistic 2 year old at the same time and I don't have time for fiddling around, lol.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Mine are free-fed so luckily I don't have to worry about it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

If it's kibble I save it and mix it with the next meal. If it's wet food I toss it.


----------



## exile (Dec 15, 2013)

:dito:


outwest said:


> If it's kibble I save it and mix it with the next meal. If it's wet food I toss it.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I save it. I feed canned now and I give them about 20-30 minutes to eat. If they're not interested, I cover it with foil or plastic wrap and put it in the fridge till the next meal. Dogs, anyhow aren't as sensitive to bacteria and stuff as we are. Just think what these opportunistic scavengers have eaten for thousands of years and still do given half a chance. Yuk! lol.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Molly is free fed a 'measured' amount of kibble so it stays out all day, but every morning she is fed either raw chicken or raw dehydrated and although she never leaves her chicken uneaten, her dehydrated raw is sometimes not touched so I refrig it for later in the day...


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I feed mine home made raw and cooked - the only time the dogs don't finish their meals within seconds is when there is something wrong with the food. I discovered a bad batch when Sophy refused to eat it - it gave Poppy diarrhoea (she is a gannet and eats anything), so I chucked the whole batch and got a refund. The cats occasionally leave some, if they've been hunting. It goes in the fridge and then into the dogs' next meal.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

My PWD usually gets to finish it. BUT none of my dogs leave much in their bowls, maybe a smear of canned or yogurt and that's it.


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

I have this problem a lot with Tia as she is such a picky eater. Sometimes she just refuses to eat,so if it's breakfast I cover it with cling film and put it in the fridge.(she has kibble and a little meat smeared over) if she refuses it again at tea time, which doesn't happen too often luckily I let Billy eat it!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Dogs leave food behind? 

What's wrong with my dogs, they'd eat nuts and bolts if I put them in a bowl. Hmmmm

I'll take that back, MuffinMan will sometimes leave some, I just look for the closest or thinnest looking (Ha! no skinnies at my house anymore! lol) and hand it to them. Once Muff figured out that someone else was happy to help finish, he rarely leaves anything anymore. 

Competition is fierce here apparently.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

BorderKelpie said:


> Once Muff figured out that someone else was happy to help finish, he rarely leaves anything anymore.
> 
> Competition is fierce here apparently.


Oh yes, Pippin is far less picky since Pushkin the dustbin came along....


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

BorderKelpie said:


> Dogs leave food behind?


My thought exactly. The day Beau doesn't lick his bowl sparkling clean, is the day I call the vet!


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Took Tia to the vet yesterday to book her in to be spayed and she was weighed and has actually lost weight. She was 5kg when she was weighed in November and she is now 4.65kg. I told the vet how picky she was,but he said she didn't seem underweight so not to worry. She goes through phases of not eating so I think I just have to accept that's how she is!


----------



## frecklesdmk (Mar 27, 2013)

We had one that was not much of an eater. 

All my others ate every crumb


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

